# installer windows 7 sur macbook pro fin 2011



## lenew2000 (16 Avril 2020)

bonjour à tous
voila mon soucis j'ai essayé d'installer windows 7 sur mon mac avec bootcamp mais il bloque au moment de faire la partition reste bloqué à se moment la
merci de votre aide


----------



## RubenF (16 Avril 2020)

Hello, qu’est-ce que tu entends par il reste bloqué, le processus de partition n’est pas instantané, peux-tu nous indiquer à quel moment ça bloque à partir d’une capture d’écran cela nous aidera plus amplement.


----------



## lenew2000 (16 Avril 2020)

bonjour ca reste bloqué à l'ecran partition la ligne d'avancement ne bouge pas je l'ai laissé longtemps mais rien ne se passe


----------

